# 750iL Engine Problem! Any ideas?



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

I was on my way to work tonight and accelerated little bit harder on one of the traffic lights. 2 seconds later the Service Engine Soon light came on. I stopped on the next traffic light and the Service Engine Soon light started flashing. Then the car started to shake. To me it looks like a cilynder issue. Maybe spark plugs, possibly wires... Any idea?

Thanks for help.


----------



## bimmer dot info (Jul 13, 2006)

Take a look at the ignition system. You could also see if there is a code stored.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

SES lights are emissions related faults. Get the fault codes read and go from there. 

Normally the culprits are: MAF (Mass Air Flow sensor), O2 sensors, or cam position sensors. In your case, because of the shaking, I would suspect the MAF first.

Let us know what you find.

jake


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

crewdog843 said:


> SES lights are emissions related faults. Get the fault codes read and go from there.
> 
> Normally the culprits are: MAF (Mass Air Flow sensor), O2 sensors, or cam position sensors. In your case, because of the shaking, I would suspect the MAF first.
> 
> ...


Thanks forr the info. I will definitely let you guys know.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

I see that the car is running all right now, but the SES light is still on. Not MAF!!!

Cam position sensor most logical culprit at this point. Still....get the codes read and checked.

jake


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

bmwtransport said:


> I was on my way to work tonight and accelerated little bit harder on one of the traffic lights. 2 seconds later the Service Engine Soon light came on. I stopped on the next traffic light and the Service Engine Soon light started flashing. Then the car started to shake. To me it looks like a cilynder issue. Maybe spark plugs, possibly wires... Any idea?
> 
> Thanks for help.


LOL....IT'S THE CAM POSTION SENSOR
:thumbup:


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

98740il said:


> LOL....IT'S THE CAM POSTION SENSOR
> :thumbup:


Did it happen to you?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

My SES light was caused by a faulty cam position sensor on the left bank. The engine ran perfectly normally while the light was illuminated, and in fact, it ran that way for several days prior to my taking the car in (under warranty) for repairs. I have since learned that this is a DIY job requiring little to no mechanical skills other than how to use the correct tools. 

Quick, inexpensive fix.

jake


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

crewdog843 said:


> My SES light was caused by a faulty cam position sensor on the left bank. The engine ran perfectly normally while the light was illuminated, and in fact, it ran that way for several days prior to my taking the car in (under warranty) for repairs. I have since learned that this is a DIY job requiring little to no mechanical skills other than how to use the correct tools.
> 
> Quick, inexpensive fix.
> 
> jake


Thanks. I searched for a step by step instruction on replacing this sensor, but I can't find anything even on e38.org. There is one only for the V8 engine.

Any idea how much a service would charge?


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

bmwtransport said:


> Did it happen to you?


YEA.ONLY DID IT ONE TIME TOO.I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BACKFIRE.IT'S A SUPER EASY DIY.:thumbup:


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

98740il said:


> YEA.ONLY DID IT ONE TIME TOO.I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BACKFIRE.IT'S A SUPER EASY DIY.:thumbup:


But your's is a V8 right?


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

yea.and I know urs is a v12 but.I did the same thing but I was not racing to another light.I was just doin it and it hesitated service engine light and check engine light was flashin


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

And if it was the MAF sensor your car would have died out at that stop light


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

98740il said:


> And if it was the MAF sensor your car would have died out at that stop light


Yeah, my Check Engine light never came on though. It was the Service Engine Soon that was flashing.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

There is a write up with pix on Bimmerboard. I found it using Google search: Replace BMW cam position sensor.

Although yours is a '98 and his is a '99, the procedure should be almost identical. He claims to have replaced both on his lunch hour.

jake


----------

